# Lightweight waterproof jacket



## vickster (7 Jul 2011)

Having got utterly drenched the other night in my Altura Scirocco (ok for dry windy slighly cool days), I am looking for a jacket that will keep me dry(ish) for up to an hour or so

Hoping not to need it too often (I have an Altura Night Vision for colder weather), so don't want to spend too much (£30ish would be good). I like hi-viz from a safety PoV but not obligatory

Cheers


----------



## amaferanga (7 Jul 2011)

For £30 your choice will be either a decent windproof that won't keep you dry for more than a few minutes, but should stop you getting too cold if you're only out in the rain for an hour or a boil in the bag waterproof.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2011)

OK and if I up to £50? BitB is probably ok as this is really to afford me some protection if I get caught on my way home


----------



## PpPete (7 Jul 2011)

I've just bought one of these.
Sizing is quite generous...I always buy XL or sometimes even 2XL, but wish I'd bought L in this. 
Not tested it yet, but quality feels excellent.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> OK and if I up to £50? BitB is probably ok as this is really to afford me some protection if I get caught on my way home




Unfortunately I still dont think it exists unless you want to increase it to £150; I certainly wouldn't. Anyway for most leisure rides I like to wear a montane feather lite (around £30), which highly breathable but not that waterproof. If I want to stay dry and warm I put a Gilet on top or below. My Endura pac lite (around £85) is highly waterproof but not as breathable but I occasionally wear that when I set of in heavy rain. For my old commute I liked to use Aldi jackets (circa £8) but I couldn't comment on their long term breathability/ waterproofness my commute was too short.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> Having got utterly drenched the other night in my Altura Scirocco (ok for dry windy slighly cool days), I am looking for a jacket that will keep me dry(ish) for up to an hour or so
> 
> Hoping not to need it too often (I have an Altura Night Vision for colder weather), so don't want to spend too much (£30ish would be good). I like hi-viz from a safety PoV but not obligatory
> 
> Cheers


A bin bag and a hi-viz Gillette. Seriously I don't believe such a jacket exists for the price you mention. Maybe you could try covering your existing jacket in cooking oil (serious suggestion). I say this as I used to carry a picknik blanket and engine oil (aamongst many other things) in the boot of my car. Oil leaked, blanket was covered. I left it to dry out and then took it to the laundrette (not going to trash my own machine). The damn thing came out pretty much bone dry as water would not penetrate it. Stunk to high heavens though (hence me suggesting a more suitable oil)


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2011)

Really..£150 for a lightweight (heavy) shower proof jacket??


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> Really..£150 for a lightweight (heavy) shower proof jacket??



In my experience yes. It's easy to find cheep heavy waterproofs but lightweight waterproofs are very expensive


----------



## colinr (7 Jul 2011)

I spent £50 on a lightweight waterproof and never use it (Altura Pocket Rocket).
If it's not raining much, better without it as I just cook. If it's raining a lot, I'm getting wet anyway.

However, I'll be selling it when I get around to it if you're interested. Size S or M, I can't remember right now.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2011)

Unfortunately, I think I'll need a large one!

I'll have a look around - there is an Endura one that scored well in a Bike Radar review


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2011)

The above comments are right about cheap waterproofs being boil-in-the-bag BUT a great deal depends on how energetically you cycle. IF you're not aiming for personal bests, and simply pootling (commute or otherwise) then it's possible to get something waterproof without breaking the bank. I can't recommend anything from current ranges sadly, the only cheap waterproofs I have are kept in the car as 'just in case' jackets - and I overheat in them simply walking!

Many years ago, the Altura Nevis was the darling of the cycling press for it's waterproof affordability (about £50 as I recall). I was lucky to buy one from that travelling cycling sale thing for around £35. It was genuinely waterproof and the huge armpit zips did okay at stopping you overheating... but then I took it easy on my commutes. If I upped the pace even slightly then I was sweating.

Edit: I see places advertising the Nevis at £30 - but none actually in stock. Maybe worth looking around?

Edit edit: Cycle Sense are stocking them at £27. That's neither a recommendation of the shop nor of the current Nevis!


----------



## waggoner (7 Jul 2011)

I bought an Endura Luminite Jacket,,waterproof and breathable. Certinly Waterproof, but boy does it make me sweat!!


----------



## yello (7 Jul 2011)

waggoner said:


> I bought an Endura Luminite Jacket,,waterproof and *breathable*. Certinly Waterproof, but* boy does it make me sweat*!!



It's not very breathable if it makes you sweat!

Re the Nevis, sorry it's not what I'd call 'lightweight' - not the 2004 model anyway. Perhaps the later ones are, dunno.


----------



## Banjo (7 Jul 2011)

Not very lightweight but I have an Endura Gridlock rain jacket.Very waterproof and not too sweaty cost about £50.It has zips under the arms you can open for extra ventilation.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

Banjo said:


> Not very lightweight but I have an Endura Gridlock rain jacket.Very waterproof and not too sweaty cost about £50.It has zips under the arms you can open for extra ventilation.


Found them for £40


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2011)

It is the Endura laser that got 4 stars from Bike Radar

http://www.sprockets.uk.com/endura-laser-ii-waterproof-jacket-p-1493.html

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...oduct/review-endura-laser-ii-jacket-09-34434/


I only have one endura thing and was disappointed with the quality. Would rather Altura but they don't seem to have a lot

I don't ride that fast if it is raining hard enough for me to need a waterproof, from a safety, braking point of view. I'd rather get wetter than die


----------



## lejogger (7 Jul 2011)

I've got this: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...ew-endura-rebound-stretch-showerproof--31013/

I wear it all year round - a lightweight summer shower jacket and in the winter as a top layer. Takes a lot of rain before it seeps through. In fact it only started letting anything through in all conditions after I'd washed it half a dozen times.


----------



## sdr gb (7 Jul 2011)

I have an Altura Pocket Rocket. Had it for a couple of months and can't really fault it. It packs down small so it easily fits in a jersey pocket when the rain stops.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> The above comments are right about cheap waterproofs being boil-in-the-bag BUT a great deal depends on how energetically you cycle. IF you're not aiming for personal bests, and simply pootling (commute or otherwise) then it's possible to get something waterproof without breaking the bank


seconded. Decathlon knock them out for £9.99. I have a Ronhill that cost me fourteen quid five or six years ago, and it's as good as new. 

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/waterproof-cycling-clothes-10206669/


----------



## albion (7 Jul 2011)

Last year I bought the simple LIDL ultra lightweight Crivit (no external label) shower proof cycle jacket.I don't cycle in extended rain, its immensely breathable, weighs 100 grams in its own pouch, and was only £9.
It's had got some extended use recently, also being very useful when there is a cooling breeze or cool pit stop.
The pocket rocket also sounds great but do wonder how breathable it is comparatively.


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

I've got a Montane Velo H20 arriving tomorrow, wish I had it the last two days as I got proper drenched. Shorts were wetter when I got home than they are out of the washing machine.

Will write back on how I get on with it.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2011)

Thanks all. I'll have a potter around the shops at some point...in the US next week, might see if there are any Yankee bargains to be had!

Part of the reason I am not so fussed if a bit Bitb is because I get very cold when wet, my soaked arms especially were cold, so a gilet won't work!


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> Thanks all. I'll have a potter around the shops at some point...in the US next week, might see if there are any Yankee bargains to be had!
> 
> Part of the reason I am not so fussed if a bit Bitb is because I get very cold when wet, my soaked arms especially were cold, so a gilet won't work!



I had arm warmers on at the start today, rolled down when it got warmer, then rolled down while it lashed it down, was chilly with them down next to skin, so rolled them down again and was fine. 

I had a canterbury " cold" baselayer and a cycling jersey, and was plenty warm enough, I might be too hot with that baselayer in better weather though


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2011)

I think it's the wet that made me cold - I had an endura top and the Scirocco on...my legs were soaked too, 3/4 lycra, the exposed bits of skin were actually less cold (albeit filthy lol)! Feet were drenched, could wring my socks out...all in less than 30 minutes. It had been a gorgeous morning too, perfect for cycling in just the top!

I am the archetypal fairweather cyclist - I won't cycle if it's wet first thing - more practicalities about getting clean and dry for work (well and the cold).


----------



## manalog (7 Jul 2011)

Bought this one http://www.rutlandcycling.com/16285...5_1308674479_e39cd0fe7fded8b45d175f9d5deb4bba Not tried yet but looks very good with good review.


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> I think it's the wet that made me cold - I had an endura top and the Scirocco on...my legs were soaked too, 3/4 lycra, the exposed bits of skin were actually less cold (albeit filthy lol)! Feet were drenched, could wring my socks out...all in less than 30 minutes. It had been a gorgeous morning too, perfect for cycling in just the top!
> 
> I am the archetypal fairweather cyclist - I won't cycle if it's wet first thing - more practicalities about getting clean and dry for work (well and the cold).



Yep I had the soaked sock thing as well, ironic thing was I stopped to change from clear to dark lenses on specs, and within a mile the heavens opened. Next ( only) set of lights on the ride where on red, so I changed back while it was persisting down. I can't imagine having covered legs, it must be so hot. 

Was quite spectacular seeing steam rise off the road as the sun came out later, shame my gloves were drenched and no amount of wringing would sort that.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2011)

Thanks manalog...looks a bit heavy. I really just want something that will resist a heavy shower and can be packed down to nothing and kept in the backpack


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> Thanks manalog...looks a bit heavy. I really just want something that will resist a heavy shower and can be packed down to nothing and kept in the backpack



Exactly what I think the Montane thing should do, packs to the size of an apple.


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

Didn't notice anyone in the TDF today with big jackets on :-) A few gillets and arm warmers, but not much else.


----------



## vickster (7 Jul 2011)

They are tough and full of EPO  I am a wussy woman


----------



## festival (7 Jul 2011)

Its impossible to get what you are asking for at £30 or even double.

Something like the endura helium for £95 is the answer to your question.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2011)

Thanks. Looks like I am going to get wet


----------



## Fiona N (8 Jul 2011)

I got a very waterproof, reasonably breathable and very lightweight jacket from Minx Girl - it's a Showers Pass (American company - Oregan I seem to recall, so they probably know a bit about bad weather) model in bright (but not dayglo) orange with plenty of reflective stuff, pit zips and a vented back. It was on sale at about £60. I didn't have huge expectations at this price but it's been an absolute winner that I've used (really used, not just taken along for the ride) on all my Audaxes this year (>10, 200-600km). Given that some Audaxes have been ridden in almost uninterrupted rain, you get the picture. 

While it's not as breathable as my Gore jacket, the pit zips make a lot of difference for riding in warmer conditions. The big downside (and possibly the reason it's not £150) is that it has no liner at all so you need to use it with long-sleeved jerseys or wear arm warmers to ensure that you don't get wet fabric clinging to sweaty skin. The other thing is that it's not a 'race cut' - my Gore jacket is cut so short and streamlined that it doesn't really fit over my normal jerseys which extend beyond the hem and thus just conduct water under the jacket. So if I'm going out on a cold wet day, I wear the Gore jacket with appropriate thermals rather than a jersey but it's not the sort of thing I'd take in case of bad weather. For that, the Showers Pass jacket is much better as it fits over anything I'm likely to be wearing.

I'd definitely recommend Showers Pass gear - it's very nicely made and well thought out with some nice features (soft cuff and neck material, waterproof zips), and excellent even at full price (ca. £75 IIRC*)


* Sadly, I just checked the website and the jacket is now £100 - weak pound against the dollar, perhaps - a pity.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jul 2011)

I just wear a altura cropton windproof, any more than that and i just bol in the bag that much i just get wetter on the inside.
This time of year unless it is rainign heavily i do not bother as it is warm enough .


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2011)

I have the Scirocco (ladies version of the Cropton) and it is not waterproof in the slightest unless just a few spots..hence the need for something else

Getting hot isn't an issue as cold is my biggest problem in the rain!


----------



## soulful dog (8 Jul 2011)

Probably not much use to you but I picked up a Decathlon 'W*men Cycling' jacket from the sale rail about six months ago and I've been pretty pleased with it - the problem is, I've never seen the jacket on their website (I'd looked previously and didn't fancy any of them), so it's perhaps a discontinued line. Anyway, although it's basically a potential boil in the bag polyester jacket, it has an elastane strip under the arm and down the sides, plus a couple of vents on the back, and has the added bonus of having removable sleeves. I've not worn my Altura Nightvision since getting it. Might be worth a look if you have a Decathlon near you.....


----------



## Cheesehound (8 Jul 2011)

I've used Goretex pretty much since its inception - but not for cycling. 

There's no doubt that it works, and no doubt that to get that degree of breathability you have to pay, whether that be for Goretex or any other competent fabric. BUT....it doesn't matter how breathable a fabric is, if you generate sufficient water vapour, you'll overcome its capabilities eventually.

And unfortunately, unless you are happy to only _potter_ on your bike if it's raining, then you'll more than likely suffer the consequences.

I find that generally, serious cyclists tend to _continually_ work at a higher rate than do most hillwalkers, hikers etc, who are thus able to benefit far more from garments made from breathable materials. ....................IMHO.

I'll now sit back and await the barrage from others who know otherwise!


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2011)

Thanks for your help...

I did actually ask for a waterproof jacket not a breathable one - this is to keep me dry(ish) and stop me getting cold when drenched. I am unlikely to ever be out in hard rain for more than an hour absolute tops, my commute is 20-30 minutes depending on how wet it is and how easy I take it as a result. 

Given that the cold is my main problem, not the wet, boil in the bag is not a massive concern as long as it doesn't come with parsley sauce 

I realise I cannot get a top notch breathable, all singing all dancing jacket but I MUST be able to get something reasonably waterproof (heavy showerproof) for under 50 quid that will stop me freezing due to being soaked...surely, surely...if not I'll go to Milletts for a kagoul  

The Endura laser looks ok, I am just not that keen on their stuff. I'll try and see it in the 'nylon' tomorrow!


----------



## albion (8 Jul 2011)

The pocket rocket looked by far the best bet.£37 at wiggle is you count the £5 off a £50 spend voucher.

Am tempted by it myself for autum/winter cycling.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2011)

Not got my size unfortunately 

This is looking good, seems to meet all my needs...Just need to decide on size & colour!

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/castelli-squadra-long-waterproof-jacket-2011/


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> I have the Scirocco (ladies version of the Cropton) and it is not waterproof in the slightest unless just a few spots..hence the need for something else
> 
> Getting hot isn't an issue as cold is my biggest problem in the rain!



You could get some of this ...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0016ISY...ve=22134&creativeASIN=B0016ISY94&linkCode=asn


----------



## yello (9 Jul 2011)

Cheesehound said:


> I'll now sit back and await the barrage from others who know otherwise!



Sorry to disappoint you... I agree entirely! 

Ime, a fully waterproof AND adequately breathable cycling jacket does not exist. That said, I haven't tried eVent fabric which I believe is about as close as I'd realistically get at the moment. It's as you say, all about the individuals work rate and cyclists will probably tend to work that bit harder than walkers etc, hence generate more 'steam'.

It kind of bugs me when you see a cheap cycling jacket advertised as completely waterproof and breathable. Yes, I'm sure the fabric is breathable to a degree (and obviously sufficiently to back the claim) but whether it's going to be sufficient for the individual's needs is another matter. It's unlikely to if the individual is a cyclist imho. As far as I'm aware, waterproof/breathable is a trade off. That is to say, if if lets moisture in one way then it will the other - to a degree. Put simply, increasing waterproof decreases breathable.

The best a cheap cycling jacket (like, say, pertex) can offer is water _resistant_ and breathable. That's an honest claim.


----------



## vickster (17 Jul 2011)

I failed pitifully to find a waterproof jacket in NY - pretty much, unless you want a Giant, Trek or Specialized bike, shops in New York are rubbish!

I am erring towards the Endura Pacajak or the Castelli Squadra at around £35-40 - but I am skint so may need to wait, so there is time for more suggestions 

Remember, keeping dry enough to stay warm for around 30 minutes and packability are the main criteria. Don't mind if a bit boil in the bag and not especially breathable. Don't really was sticky lining (like the Endura laser) as is uncomfortable against sweaty skin!


----------



## zexel (17 Jul 2011)

Have you had a look at 'cycle-clothing'? (Link to jackets) 

Quote for one of their jackets, ...Certified breathability and water resistance is provided by DuPont® a world leader in fabric coating technology..."

Excellent company to deal with, I have ordered three sizes from them and send two back, no problem with refunds.


----------



## vickster (17 Jul 2011)

Thanks Zexel - the green looks lairy!

http://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk/Pro...er-resitant-cycle-jacket-high-visibility.aspx

How is their sizing - I seem to take a large in Altura and XL in Endura? I'd rather not have to spring for return postage if possible


----------



## zexel (17 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> Thanks Zexel - the green looks lairy!
> 
> http://www.cycle-clo...visibility.aspx
> 
> How is their sizing - I seem to take a large in Altura and XL in Endura? I'd rather not have to spring for return postage if possible



That's the one I got. ^ 
Hmmm, sizing. I find this a tricky one. When it comes to clothing I have to order at least a couple to make sure I get a good fit. I'm 6'2" 13 1/2 st and I've got the XL, it's not a snug fit but that's because I like a decent length in the arms and back. See what I mean about sizing  

Hope that helps a little bit anyway.


----------



## vickster (17 Jul 2011)

Cheers Zexel. 

Might give the XL a go - does it feel like a £40 jacket or the £90 jacket it alleges to be?


----------



## zexel (17 Jul 2011)

vickster said:


> Cheers Zexel.
> 
> Might give the XL a go - does it feel like a £40 jacket or the £90 jacket it alleges to be?



LOL, I must admit I hadn't even looked at the RRP  although that's the first thing Mrs Zexel looks at 

It feels like a £40 jacket. That's not saying it feels cheap, quite the opposite in fact. IMO its good quality. I haven't got a £90 jacket to compare it to. Oh, I will say that it doesn't pack down to an apple size though because it's not one of these ultra thin showerproof things.


----------



## vickster (17 Jul 2011)

As long as it packs into a little pouch that I can stash in my rucksack then that's fine. Is it kind of kagoul weight? I have been looking at the really light jobbies. This is far too hard. Need to wait until this month's CC bill comes through (hideous, has a carbon road bike on it this month  ) and then I'll order. I am intrigued by the castelli one, so may order a couple and send back. If these things are that light, the return postage won't be much


----------



## zexel (17 Jul 2011)

Oh yes it packs into its own back pocket, with a little strap too. 

Clothing IS so difficult (frustrating) online, what with the sizes being meaningless and not being able to feel the quality. 

Yeah, you're are right it is only a couple of quid to send back and to me it's worth it to have a proper fit. I've just checked the jacket out (ain't worn it since last year) The XL is very large, more like how UK sizes were/are. It has that fine 'mesh' inner to it to stop that 'yucky' feeling too, so it's not just a shell. I'd forgotten how good quality it is. I have used an ALDI showerproof one this year that virtually packs down to the size of a hazlenut, which is a piece of crap in comparison.

Hope it's been of some help anyway.


----------



## vickster (17 Jul 2011)

Cheers Zexel, I would have bought the Endura by now but no shops seem to have it in anything bigger than a medium (damn the wet weather and everyone wanting waterproofs  ) 

I find the smaller men's sizes are ok around my chest and tummy but not my ample girly hips and you need to be able to do up a waterproof ideally


----------



## Fletch456 (17 Jul 2011)

zexel said:


> That's the one I got. ^
> Hmmm, sizing. I find this a tricky one. When it comes to clothing I have to order at least a couple to make sure I get a good fit. I'm 6'2" 13 1/2 st and I've got the XL, it's not a snug fit but that's because I like a decent length in the arms and back. See what I mean about sizing
> 
> Hope that helps a little bit anyway.



Zexel - you don't need one when you're riding faster on a Trek Madone 4.7. :-)

(Or just on a short ride like I have been on more of lately.)


----------



## zexel (17 Jul 2011)

Fletch456 said:


> Zexel - you don't need one when you're riding faster on a Trek Madone 4.7. :-)
> 
> (Or just on a short ride like I have been on more of lately.)



Hi mate

You took it out in the rain!!  ........


----------



## Fletch456 (17 Jul 2011)

zexel said:


> Hi mate
> 
> You took it out in the rain!!  ........



No....made that bit up.

Though been thinking I may have to get my winter bike out! Why do we still call it summer?

You any nearer to getting one? Or got to take a bit of time / work on plan for one?


----------



## Fletch456 (18 Jul 2011)

Fletch456 said:


> No....made that bit up.
> 
> Though been thinking I may have to get my winter bike out! Why do we still call it summer?
> 
> You any nearer to getting one? Or got to take a bit of time / work on plan for one?



Zexel - At risk of taking this thread very OT I had to let you know I've just seen the exact model I got for £2300 - Madone 4.7 for £1800.. here


----------



## millereski (20 Jul 2011)

Rh+ do a really good waterproof that rolls up into a pocket size pouch. I think its called Aquaria Pocket jacket. I have had one for a while and its good for a shorter ride or if theres a shower... Not so much for a full on ride in constant rain though.


----------



## vickster (20 Jul 2011)

I ordered a couple of the Castelli ones last night from Wiggle - wasn't sure of their sizing hence ordering 2...will let y'all know how I get on with them


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2011)

Aaaargh...the quest continues! I didn't like the Castelli ones so they went back to Wiggle, an Endura pakajac didn't fit so went back to CRC, I got the Speg one from cycle-clothing today but it's way too heavy, it's no lighter than the Night Vision, so that'll be back in the post tomorrow...costing me loads in return post!!

Next to try are a Montane H20, a PocketRocket (but expensive and Wiggle never have stock) or a Flite...any others to try lol?

I would go to some shops but they also never seem to have anything, even the big ones in Central London


----------

